
The untold story behind Apple's $13,000 operating system - jack-r-abbit
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57577597-37/the-untold-story-behind-apples-$13000-operating-system/
======
youngerdryas
>but in 1978, Apple was just another startup, and Laughton enjoyed the steady
work writing software for Shepardson's many clients. Besides, he recalled, "I
remember talking to Wozniak, and his salary was lower than mine."

